# Couriers in Barcelona



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

As you may have seen from the apostille thread, we need to send our marriage certificate to the UK. The FCO will courier it back with Fedex for £14.50, but the Fedex website I've looked at won't give me a quote to send it to the UK.
Can anybody recommend a company/place I can go into in BCN to get it sent?
Thanks in advance


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

goingtobcn said:


> As you may have seen from the apostille thread, we need to send our marriage certificate to the UK. The FCO will courier it back with Fedex for £14.50, but the Fedex website I've looked at won't give me a quote to send it to the UK.
> Can anybody recommend a company/place I can go into in BCN to get it sent?
> Thanks in advance


Mailboxes etc are an international franchise for postal services and they use a range of careers from what I know. I have never personally use them but having had a quick look at their website they do appear to have offices in Barcelona. This would be a good place to start for an independent Courier.

Alternatively before I found my local branch of easy post (who unfortunately do not cover your area) I used to always use DHL and they will collect from your house on a door-to-door basis – you can also book the collection online. This will probably be a more expensive option but certainly worth investigating.

Alternatively just go to Google and search for courier services from Spain to England. DHL are one of many – you can also look at UPS, FedEx etc. I personally have always relied on DHL before I found the local alternative solution and I found them to be quite superb.

Home | MBE Local


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

steve_in_spain said:


> Mailboxes etc are an international franchise for postal services and they use a range of careers from what I know. I have never personally use them but having had a quick look at their website they do appear to have offices in Barcelona. This would be a good place to start for an independent Courier.
> 
> Alternatively before I found my local branch of easy post (who unfortunately do not cover your area) I used to always use DHL and they will collect from your house on a door-to-door basis – you can also book the collection online. This will probably be a more expensive option but certainly worth investigating.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve, that's all really helpful  
I tried DHL online and it wouldn't recognise our Spanish postcode, but according to their website there is place not far from the flat where we can have it sent, so going to investigate that shortly. I've got a price from MBE so will see how DHL compare.

FedEx wanted an account number which I don't have, but if the above options don't work, I'll give them a call.

Thanks again


----------

